# Intense Beethoven piano sonatas



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

This days I listen piano sonatas... 

Im starting with Beethoven, 

looking to some intense piano sonatas from Beethoven , like Pathetique


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Wow, I suppose the list would be shorter if you ask for the sonatas which are NOT intense (e.g. op. 2). Therefore, the following list may be a bit arbitrary. 

Shooting from the hip, most of the sonatas with a "given name" are usually pretty intense:

- Appassionata
- Hammerklavier
- Les Adieux
- Waldstein

From the "unnamed", I'd go for No. 27.

My recent favorite version is the cycle from Roland Brautigam on Pianoforte, if you prefer Steinway, there are many outstanding cycles. If you don't mind historic sound, check out Schnabel, a true discovery. 

The last 3, nos. 30-32, are a special beast. They certainly are intense, but in a very different way to the immediate pathos of the pathetique. Try out Igor Levit's recent version on Sony. This one also includes the Hammerklavier by the way.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Appassionata is the most intense and passionate, bar none.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas (Jan 11, 2014)

All the ones mentioned so far I agree are the most immediately intense.

I think the final #32 is the most transcendent and profound, and in that sense the most intense for me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The Op. 10 set as well as the Waldstein are completely wacky. And intense.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The Pathétique, Moonlight, Appassionata and No. 32 stand out, but really I can't think of any Beethoven sonatas that _aren't_ intense.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Agreeing with those who have already posted about all of the sonatas being intense, my suggestion is you pick up a set of the sonatas, perhaps that by Barenboim, or Brendel, or Schnabel ... and start with number 1. When you get through all 32, a few times so that you can say you _really_ heard them ... post back and let us know if _you_ agree on the intensity of these pieces as a collective whole.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> The Pathétique, Moonlight, Appassionata and No. 32 stand out, but really I can't think of any Beethoven sonatas that _aren't_ intense.


The two sonatinas?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DavidA said:


> The two sonatinas?


As far as I'm concerned, Beethoven wrote 30 piano sonatas. No offense, Ludwig.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

KenOC said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Beethoven wrote 30 piano sonatas. No offense, Ludwig.


But the two sonatinas do at least enable youngsters to say they 'played a Beethoven sonata' (as I did) so don't spoil it for them!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DavidA said:


> But the two sonatinas do at least enable youngsters to say they 'played a Beethoven sonata' (as I did) so don't spoil it for them!


Agree with that. I can *almost* play them! But still...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Agree with that. I can *almost* play them! But still...


I can play them incredibly well. Just put them into the CD player!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DavidA said:


> I can play them incredibly well. Just put them into the CD player!


Cheaters never win! Well, except in the banking industry, maybe. :lol:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

To me the last ones (nos. 28 - 32) are the most intense, though that intensity is often introspective and not on the surface.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

#24 - Beethoven in love.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The intensity of the sonatas (most of the 32) is induced in the listener. Sometimes one movement is the instigator (the finale of Op. 2 No.3 for instance), and the specific quality of the intensity varies. Because the intensity relies on induction, some listeners may be impervious, or variably so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2015)

Blancrocher said:


> #24 - Beethoven in love.


So it is said. As _a labour of love_, I once orchestrated the first movement.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hammerklavier can be intense if played as such.


----------



## thwolfe (Jun 13, 2015)

I'd second Hammerklavier and #32. Hammerklavier especially shares a particularly late-Beethoven intensity with works like the grosse fugue.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Albert7 said:


> Hammerklavier can be intense if played as such.


Try Serkin or Richter


----------



## Onder (Jan 2, 2014)

Do you guys like Pollini's cycle?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> So it is said. As _a labour of love_, I once orchestrated the first movement.


Do you have a recording? I'd quite like to heard that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Do you have a recording? I'd quite like to heard that.


It was never recorded, I did it 'for my own benefit' I suppose I could say. I still have the score kicking around somewhere ...


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe I missed if someone already mentioned it, but Sonata #7 is intense--to me--because of its energy, invention(with all the themes the descending four-note theme), double-takes, sudden modulations of the first movement, the tragic second movement, and the humor in the last movement.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

hombre777 said:


> This days I listen piano sonatas...
> 
> Im starting with Beethoven,
> 
> looking to some intense piano sonatas from Beethoven , like Pathetique


Mostly, they've all got something intense ready to be brought forth in the development sections. Even the cute opus 14 ones. Number 1 packs a good punch too.


----------

